# christchurch mums



## Emski (Jul 6, 2012)

Hi all, my name is Emma and I relocated to christchurch from york with my young family in November last year. We are living in the Halswell area and I was wondering whether there are any folk out there who would be interested in coffee and/or play dates for the kids...I have an 8,4 and 11mth old. I have a car so can easily travel around the city.  

_Life in NZ is sweet as_


----------



## CaroG (Jul 16, 2012)

Hi Emma, I've been living in NZ for 5 years now, I have a Kiwi husband and a beautiful one year old daughter. I've been looking around to find some other mums and noticed your post. I would love to meet up for a coffee/playdate as I think my daughter must be about the same age as your youngest. 

I'm not really sure how this forum works?! as I've only just joined up and don't think I can contact you privately yet.

It would be lovely to hear from you.
Caroline


----------



## Emski (Jul 6, 2012)

*Re Christchurch mums*

Hi Caroline, good to hear from you, i struggle to get my head round this site. I cant seem to leave my e mail on here without it having a hissy fit...and im not sure how to private message you either...technology hey...anyway i'm free most days, i have to be back at 3 for the school pick up so let me know what you fancy and we can arrange coffee or something...
Hear from you soon,
Emma.


----------



## topcat83 (Apr 16, 2009)

Emski said:


> Hi Caroline, good to hear from you, i struggle to get my head round this site. I cant seem to leave my e mail on here without it having a hissy fit...and im not sure how to private message you either...technology hey...anyway i'm free most days, i have to be back at 3 for the school pick up so let me know what you fancy and we can arrange coffee or something...
> Hear from you soon,
> Emma.


Hi there. You can't send private messages until you've made five posts (puts the spammers off...). So - Emski - you should be able to send a private message now.


----------



## Amelie11 (Jul 24, 2012)

Hi Emski, I arrived in Christchurch 6 weeks ago with my husband, and three children aged 5 (shortly starting school), nearly 3, and 11 months... And guess where I'm going to be moving to (when the furniture gets here any day)... HALSWELL! If you can work out how to get my email address and you'd still like to meet up, please get in touch!!


----------



## Emski (Jul 6, 2012)

Amelie11 said:


> Hi Emski, I arrived in Christchurch 6 weeks ago with my husband, and three children aged 5 (shortly starting school), nearly 3, and 11 months... And guess where I'm going to be moving to (when the furniture gets here any day)... HALSWELL! If you can work out how to get my email address and you'd still like to meet up, please get in touch!!


Hi there, great to hear from you, hopefully you have settled in to life in christchurch, and the kids are happy, its a great place for them with so much to do right on your doorstep. My eldest is going to oaklands school which is a five minute scooter ride and he can even go to and from school on his own as there is just no traffic, it's fantastic, your youngest is the same age as mine so they can have a crawl around together lol...anyway my e mail is [_email addess removed_] let me know when you're up for coffee etc....take care,
Emma.


----------



## topcat83 (Apr 16, 2009)

Emski said:


> Hi there, great to hear from you, hopefully you have settled in to life in christchurch, and the kids are happy, its a great place for them with so much to do right on your doorstep. My eldest is going to oaklands school which is a five minute scooter ride and he can even go to and from school on his own as there is just no traffic, it's fantastic, your youngest is the same age as mine so they can have a crawl around together lol...anyway my e mail is [_email addess removed_] let me know when you're up for coffee etc....take care,
> Emma.


Sorry Emma - I've removed your email address as the forum rules don't allow for personal email addresses to be displayed in public posts.
Once Amelie has made 5 posts then you can PM her (and she can PM you). It's a security thing...


----------

